# General > Recommendations >  gearbox probs

## givemecandy

Hi, can amyone recommend someone that can work on my transporter t4 gearbox, lost 5th gear, I think it is a syncro problem, cheers.

----------


## Tugmistress

give Michael a call, 07769 731664

----------


## Stig

> give Michael a call, 07769 731664


I called this number yesterday and got a mouthful about withheld phone numbers and how we don't answer them (which he just did) and then hung up. 
Not good business P.R. 
Lost my custom to a more accommodating garage.

----------


## Tugmistress

If you didn't notice stig, at the time you rang we were at CG and they were not sure that i had pleurisy or a blood clot on the lung, so i rather think michael may have been a little stressed out  :: 
but as a rule he just passes the phone to me if it is witheld, obviously i could not answer on wednesday.

----------


## MsF

repeatedly ringing my phone with a withheld number while waiting with my wife (tugmistress) in cg is not the best way to get on my good side but obviously you did not know the situation.
However as i said i do not answer withheld numbers, as far as i am concerned it means some body has something to hide and no i do not want your custom, far better you annoy somebody else.
If you have a problem with this reply you can come to the garage and say so to my face thats the way i work.


Michael
Viking Motors.

07769731664

----------


## Digby

I can understand Michael having other things on his mind at the time, but to treat potential customers and members of the public in this way, who are spending there hard earned cash on a local business I find it apauling.

Everyone is entitled to have there number withheld, wether it be to stop a past catching up with them or because they are simply looking for privacy.

Running a business you should be thankful for anyone spending there money with you when there is plenty other places doing the same job.  Being a new business this kind of comments cant be good,

----------


## Stefan

my oh's phone number has been withheld (actually comes up as "unknown")  since she got a new phone (although old number) and we can't get it sorted. i'd much rather know who rings me but seems impossible in this case.

personally not answering withheld numbers is something i can understand fully. as a business it's not recommend as you will loose a lot of customers who are decent enough folk.

on a personal note to michael: i think you are totally stressed out, taking your wife to hospital with such a serious condition (blood clots are life threatening) isn't what you need when you just started up a business (which i stressful enough).  if you need help at the garage give chris a ring (neep has his phone number), he'll give you a helping hand or keep it manned whilst you are fetching parts.

----------


## Mall67

> I can understand Michael having other things on his mind at the time, but to treat potential customers and members of the public in this way, who are spending there hard earned cash on a local business I find it apauling.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to have there number withheld, wether it be to stop a past catching up with them or because they are simply looking for privacy.
> 
> Running a business you should be thankful for anyone spending there money with you when there is plenty other places doing the same job. Being a new business this kind of comments cant be good,


 
I would agree there. 
And would it not make sense to leave the phone with someone who was at the garage or have a land line like most businesses do, or maybe they have something to hide.
At the end of the day its not good business, already lost one potential customer and we all know what Caithness is like for spreading all things bad.

----------


## Tugmistress

Mall, it's just Michael at the garage so no one to leave the phone with, a landline will be looked in to but is cost prohibitive at the moment as we are newly opened and not sure how the business will go. we have nothing to hide anyone is more than welcome to turn up and have a look.
i'm sorry but if you are a person that doesn't have a bad day or get stressed out how lucky you are.

----------


## Digby

> Mall, it's just Michael at the garage so no one to leave the phone with, a landline will be looked in to but is cost prohibitive at the moment as we are newly opened and not sure how the business will go. we have nothing to hide anyone is more than welcome to turn up and have a look.
> i'm sorry but if you are a person that doesn't have a bad day or get stressed out how lucky you are.


 

Yes Everyone has bad days, but to express the I dont want your business on a public forum is harsh, and buiness damaging.

----------


## bridgeend

> I can understand Michael having other things on his mind at the time, but to treat potential customers and members of the public in this way, who are spending there hard earned cash on a local business I find it apauling.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to have there number withheld, wether it be to stop a past catching up with them or because they are simply looking for privacy.
> 
> Running a business you should be thankful for anyone spending there money with you when there is plenty other places doing the same job.  Being a new business this kind of comments cant be good,


I have a friend who has used this Garage never again poor service and we have been told he is NOT a time served engineer.
Poor service and a dreadful Attitude if you question anything plenty of other Garages in Caithness locally owned with friendly staff willing to listen and SMTA registered.

----------


## Tugmistress

> I have a friend who has used this Garage never again poor service and we have been told he is NOT a time served engineer.
> Poor service and a dreadful Attitude if you question anything plenty of other Garages in Caithness locally owned with friendly staff willing to listen and SMTA registered.


I think you are telling porkies in my opinion....
 No one has ever had poor service and certainly anyone asking questions will get an answer in full! 
There was one gentleman who asked if we could sort out his ABS light, he was told we do not have diagnostics for that but we could take wheels off and clean sensors etc to see if that worked, it did not and the gentleman left without paying a penny as we would not charge him for it, if you call that poor service then maybe i am wrong  :: 
We are NOT SMTA registered as we don't sell cars.... and have no plans to either, the only person to ask us this asked on the phone to which i replied and i think all who know me will know that i am not impolite on the phone or in real life.
No Michael is not a time served Engineer, and has never claimed to be, but has more motor vehicle repair experience than most people in caithness. 

If you have a problem please come and speak to us and tell us why your nose has been put out of joint? is it because we are starting to get a good reputation perhaps?

----------


## MsF

Please excuse the late reply, been busy at garage, getting more work all the time :Smile: .
I see somebody has got my wife (tugmistress) on the warpath (oh dear) :: .
There was a phone call asking if we were smta registered but it was a withheld number!!! i wonder why???????????????
Still waiting for the minority of people who are complaining about Viking Motors to come up to the garage and say so to my face, not had any takers yet :: 


Michael and Paula
 Viking Motors
   07769731664

----------


## upolian

I spent the good part of 4 hours there today,i see no problem with him or his business what so ever,somebody clearly has a problem,

Good luck with the venture  :Smile:

----------


## MsF

Thanks Upolian, you two did a very good job yourselves, would recommend your services to anyone, very impressed  :Grin:  sorry i had to keep you waiting, but i needed to make sure the job was done properly  :Smile: 



Michael and Paula
Viking Motors
07769731664

----------


## upolian

> Thanks Upolian, you two did a very good job yourselves, would recommend your services to anyone, very impressed  sorry i had to keep you waiting, but i needed to make sure the job was done properly 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael and Paula
> Viking Motors
> 07769731664


Cheers  :Grin: 

Not a problem! I'm glad you did a proper job on the lexus rather than rush because i was there!

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

has anyone got an answer to kevins gearbox problem??

----------


## upolian

> has anyone got an answer to kevins gearbox problem??


Without looking its difficult to say....linkage/selector,if it crunches while trying to put in 5th im sure it will be something to do with the synchro mesh,quite a few possibilities  :Smile:

----------


## ducati

I met Michael and Paula for the first time yesterday, always great to meet fellow orgers anytime, but I must say I was impressed with the set up and equipment. And thanks for the hospitality guys, all the best for the workshop venture.  ::

----------


## EDDIE

> Please excuse the late reply, been busy at garage, getting more work all the time.
> I see somebody has got my wife (tugmistress) on the warpath (oh dear).
> There was a phone call asking if we were smta registered but it was a withheld number!!! i wonder why???????????????
> Still waiting for the minority of people who are complaining about Viking Motors to come up to the garage and say so to my face, not had any takers yet
> 
> 
> Michael and Paula
>  Viking Motors
>    07769731664


Michael when your dealing with the public you will meet a whole range of different characters some good,some bad,some easy going some very hard to please and so on your last sentence above is a terrible attitude towards people it just makes you think if your like that with people complaining what like are you going to be with a customer thats not happy with your service if money is involved
If i was you i wouldnt get into any more dispute about your business on here its not doing you any favours.

----------


## EDDIE

> I have a friend who has used this Garage never again poor service and we have been told he is NOT a time served engineer.
> Poor service and a dreadful Attitude if you question anything plenty of other Garages in Caithness locally owned with friendly staff willing to listen and SMTA registered.


Just because someone has done a 4 year apprenticeship got a few bits of paper it might make them time served mechanic but it doesnt make them a good mechanic and even if they do have all there papers say 5 to 10 year down the line technolgy changes so much by then there bits of paper are meaningless and if they went and resit there test again they would probably fail because all the technolgy has changed they would have to be retrained again to pass.
What makes a good a mechanic its not the papers its there working attitude towards there work and willingness to learn.I have said this before ive met quite a few mechanics that are not time served and there better than time served mechanics because of there attitude toward things and then you meet people that have all there papers time served good at the theory side but hands on ther useless

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I'm sure there are some very good time served mechanics as well,you make sound like its a waste of time to serve an apprenticeship.
What makes a good mechanic or any tradesman for that matter is experience,coupled with theory.No use being good with your hands if your not quite sure what your supposed to be doing in the first place.No point being a brainbox either when you dont know the difference between whitworth,unc and metric.

----------


## ducati

> I'm sure there are some very good time served mechanics as well,you make sound like its a waste of time to serve an apprenticeship.
> What makes a good mechanic or any tradesman for that matter is experience,coupled with theory.No use being good with your hands if your not quite sure what your supposed to be doing in the first place.No point being a brainbox either when you dont know the difference between whitworth,unc and metric.


Whitworth? Blimey how old are you?  ::  The Ark was bolted together with Whitworth!

----------


## EDDIE

One of the downsides of having a trade as a mechanic the technolgy and the way things works changes all the time and when you look at the variety of makes and different types of equipment there is such a variety it is hard to keep on top of all the theory side of things it evolve so quickly and the old kit disappears wants it worn out compared to if you were a joiner or bricky there is not much changes in technolgy there and thats were experience does help
Whitworth thats going back a bit didnt think you see that anymore if i remember right a 5/16 whitworth was about the same size as 9/16unf

Mystical Potato Head the point im trying to make yeh u do get good time served mechanics but u also get good mechancs that havent had the opportunity to go through an apprentiship and have self taught themselves or worked there way up from semi skilled

----------


## Phill

I've got a rotten land rover chassis and a bucket of rotten nuts n' bolts yer can 'av if that'll help fix yer gearbox!

More relevant than a debate over the ethics and etiquette on answering or not answering a mowbyfone to a withheld number.
(normally the man from the revenue calls from a withheld no'  ::  Hmmmm)

Ain't yer 'sposed to have yer fones off in the hospital?


Anyway, poor candy cannea get out of fourth, has anyone seen candy's 5th gear?

Interesting to see if the OP can actually get any help out of this whilst yer ramblin' on about Whitworth's.

 ::

----------


## ducati

> I've got a rotten land rover chassis and a bucket of rotten nuts n' bolts yer can 'av if that'll help fix yer gearbox!
> 
> More relevant than a debate over the ethics and etiquette on answering or not answering a mowbyfone to a withheld number.
> (normally the man from the revenue calls from a withheld no'  Hmmmm)
> 
> Ain't yer 'sposed to have yer fones off in the hospital?
> 
> 
> Anyway, poor candy cannea get out of fourth, has anyone seen candy's 5th gear?
> ...


Have you no a Fairy overdrive...or a Pixie diff lock or a Tinkerbell transmission brake?  ::

----------


## upolian

It's a trick question,it has no 5th gear :P

----------


## RIR

> If you have a problem with this reply you can come to the garage and say so to my face thats the way i work





> Still waiting for the minority of people who are complaining about Viking Motors to come up to the garage and say so to my face, not had any takers yet


Out of interest, (and as an ex-cop), would you mind explaining quite what you mean by these "invitations"? And I don't particularly care "how you work".


Cheers

Ian.

----------


## upolian

> Out of interest, (and as an ex-cop), would you mind explaining quite what you mean by these "invitations"? And I don't particularly care "how you work".
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian.


Inviting people to say these things to him in person,rather than post on here?

----------


## RIR

> Inviting people to say these things to him in person,rather than post on here?


 
Telephone is no good then?


Cheers

Ian.

----------


## upolian

> Telephone is no good then?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian.


Just a suggestion,im sure he will answer himself  :Smile:

----------


## Phill

> Have you no a Fairy overdrive...or a Pixie diff lock or a Tinkerbell transmission brake?


Fairy, Pixie and Tinkerbell! Are these your special 'friends' you meet at the weekend?

----------


## Tugmistress

> Out of interest, (and as an ex-cop), would you mind explaining quite what you mean by these "invitations"? And I don't particularly care "how you work".
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian.


It is quite simply an invitation for people to come up and voice there questions or concerns face to face as the written word on here or speaking on the telephone does not convey the body language we all use and read in everyday life.  :Grin: 
Quite what being an ex cop has to do with it i am not sure, unless as per usual, the written word has been taken out of context. ::

----------


## Bobinovich

Well I can only give my thanks for a job well done to Michael at Viking Motors.  New brake discs and pads at a damn reasonable cost, and done within a timeframe which suited me perfectly.  Wish them all the best.

----------


## Mall67

> Cheers 
> 
> Not a problem! I'm glad you did a proper job on the lexus rather than rush because i was there!





> this is why when i get my car going ill be doing all the work myself,garages take the real micky up here


Change of tune

----------


## mrlennie

I shmell a troll.

----------


## RIR

> It is quite simply an invitation for people to come up and voice there questions or concerns face to face as the written word on here or speaking on the telephone does not convey the body language we all use and read in everyday life. 
> Quite what being an ex cop has to do with it i am not sure, unless as per usual, the written word has been taken out of context.


 
Hi Paula

It just came across as an implied threat, but, as you say, messages posted on forums can be taken out of context, as appears to be the case here.

Thankyou for clarifying; no offence intended. I wish the business well.

Cheers

Ian.

----------


## upolian

> Change of tune


 I wasn't up there getting a car sorted :: 

I was waiting to valet the car he was working on  :Smile: 

Oh and i posted 'garages take the micky'months ago! micheal is genuine!

----------


## upolian

> I shmell a troll.


Do tell...?

----------


## mrlennie

Mall67 posting pointless posts of a trolling nature

----------


## upolian

> Mall67 posting pointless posts of a trolling nature


Happens alot on here! I could see his/her point if i was getting my car fixed but i wasn't  ::

----------


## Phill

3 pages and no one has found poor candy's 5th gear!

 ::

----------


## ducati

> Interesting to see if the OP can actually get any help out of this whilst yer ramblin' on about Whitworth's.


Presumably gone off to talk to a garage about competent people for gearbox repair.

For what it's worth, the nearest Gearbox rebuild specialist is in the central belt ( I believe) and the cost for most, would be prohibitive. Try to find a usable second hand one and get Michael at Viking to fit it, is my advice.  :Grin: 

I bought one for a Pajero off a specialist on Ebay. It arrived on a pallet and I had my local garage fit it. All in, it cost about £1000 but it has been in for a couple of years with no probs to date.

----------


## MsF

Hi guys, sorry not replied sooner but been extremely busy ::  hmm Pixie diff locks! are they inter or cross axle? ::  whitworth, whats that? sorry only joking had to dig them out couple of months back to remove an old landy gearbox.
Its as Upolian says could simply be worn/loose gear selector linkage or damage inside gearbox itself.

----------


## Mall67

> Mall67 posting pointless posts of a trolling nature


Aye..Aye..

----------


## ginajade

nice people to work with , they picked up my v6 alfa romeo from inverness and returned her home to me in quick time,,very good price aswell,
 thanks a lot viking motors,,

----------


## upolian

excellent  :Grin:

----------


## ducati

> nice people to work with , they picked up my v6 alfa romeo from inverness and returned her home to me in quick time,,very good price aswell,
> thanks a lot viking motors,,


Another Alfa loon. We should form a mutual support group.  ::  ::

----------


## Tugmistress

Thanks Ginajade and bobinovich, glad we could help you both out  :Smile:  
just as an aside, that has already been spoken about on here, we're looking at getting quite a sophisticated diagnostic thingy wotsit, if it works out ok and we do get it, then we'll be doing an offer on a diagnostic stest on your vehicle (as long as the software we have covers it lol) for around the £30 mark. we just have to justify a couple of grand on one piece of equipment first!

----------


## upolian

> Thanks Ginajade and bobinovich, glad we could help you both out  
> just as an aside, that has already been spoken about on here, we're looking at getting quite a sophisticated diagnostic thingy wotsit, if it works out ok and we do get it, then we'll be doing an offer on a diagnostic stest on your vehicle (as long as the software we have covers it lol) for around the £30 mark. we just have to justify a couple of grand on one piece of equipment first!



Sounds good  :Grin:  :Grin:  best of luck with it!

----------


## givemecandy

_ I would like to thank all those comments sent in, my gearbox is now repaired. I took it to Ronnie Gow, lybster as he does all my vehicles and his son did a great job. Stripped it down repaired the 5th gear selector rebuilt it and hey presto moving again. To all those who seemed to have their own little beef to air.........................................I guess you mean well.. don't you!!_

----------


## Tugmistress

Glad you got it sorted  :Smile:

----------

